# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  MR-J2-100A nổ công suất cần giúp đỡ

## ghoang

Chào cả nhà
Tình hình là con MR-J2-100A bị nổ công suất nên cố gắng nghiên cứu để tìm hiểu nguyên nhân.
Driver của em xài điện 3 phase 200~230 VAC input nhưng em không có điện 3 phase thế là cắm vô 2 phase xài luôn.
Motor chạy tốc độ tầm 1000rpm đến 2000rpm thì ngon lành nhưng khi tăng lên 2500rpm thì “phạch” 1 cái xong luôn con công suất.
Theo như em tính toán nếu input chỉ là 1 phase 220VAC thì công suất đầu ra giảm 1/3 so với 3 pha 220V.
VDCout_3phase_220V= 3*sqrt(3)*Vm/pi = 1.65Vm = 2.34Vprms = 2.34*220 =515VDC.
VDCout_1phase_220V= 2*sqrt(3)*Vm/pi = 1.10Vm = 1.56Vprms = 1.56*220 =343VDC.
Vloss = (515 -343)/515 = 1/3.
Vì công suất giảm nên ép nó chạy ở tốc độ định mức nên nó nổ đó là suy luận của em
Em đang order thêm 1 con nữa để thay thế nhưng sợ nổ thêm lần nữa nên post lên đây để anh em giúp đỡ xem xét suy đoán của em đúng hay không?
Thank in advance

----------


## romvang

Bác có rành điện tử không. Chưa biết công suất mà bác nói thuộc khối nào, khối chỉnh lưu hay khối IGBT. Nguyên nhân bác nói không đúng đâu, vì nó có bảo vệ quá dòng,....nếu có vấn đề gì thì sẽ báo lỗi.
Nếu bác muốn sửa thì liên hệ với mình, xem làm được sẽ làm. Giải quyết vấn đề cho ae tiền nong tính sau

Bác kiểm tra lại phần motor dây nhợ luôn nha

----------

ghoang

----------


## nhatson

cho em hỏi là chạy có tải hay ko có tải ah?

b.r

----------

ghoang

----------


## solero

Đang có 1 em còn trong giấy bóng. THích không em lấy cho.

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

Cảm ơn bác trước nhé.
Bác hỏi khó quá em cũng không biết là em có rành điện tử không nữa  :Cool: 
Em có hai cái và đều bị nổ IPM (intelligence power module) của ông anh cho ấy mà, em đã tháo IPM ra và thay vài lần nhưng không được. Mỗi lần thay là bệnh càng trầm trọng thêm, bây giờ nó lỗi cả board điều khiển luôn rồi nên em quyết định thôi không sửa nữa càng cố gắng càng tốn tiền. Nếu bác có thể sửa được thì cho em SDT em liên lạc với bác ngay.

----------


## ghoang

> Đang có 1 em còn trong giấy bóng. THích không em lấy cho.


PM cho anh cái giá đi

----------


## ghoang

> cho em hỏi là chạy có tải hay ko có tải ah?
> 
> b.r


Mình đang chạy ko tải thì nó nổ

----------


## nhatson

> Mình đang chạy ko tải thì nó nổ


vậy em nghĩ ko phải do công suất đâu ah. dòng j2 này mấy chỗ ngoài Vĩnh viễn quận 11 giờ cũng ngán bán 

b.r

----------

ghoang

----------


## romvang

Lỗi bo khiển luôn thì bó tay rồi. Đa số khi nổ công suất nó sẽ phóng lên xử 1 vài em điều khiển, nhẹ thì xử được nặng thì thua luôn.

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

> vậy em nghĩ ko phải do công suất đâu ah. dòng j2 này mấy chỗ ngoài Vĩnh viễn quận 11 giờ cũng ngán bán 
> 
> b.r


nổ công suất không phải do công suất? ko hiểu lắm hihi. sao tụi nó ngán bán vậy dễ chết nên mang tiếng ah?

----------


## ghoang

> Lỗi bo khiển luôn thì bó tay rồi. Đa số khi nổ công suất nó sẽ phóng lên xử 1 vài em điều khiển, nhẹ thì xử được nặng thì thua luôn.


Thôi để ngắm vậy. tiện thể hỏi bác có con motor Yaskawa sigma ii nào tầm 750w đến 2kw không?

----------


## thuyên1982

lần sau anh có tét nữa thì mang qua em nhé, bên em có điện 3 pha

----------

ghoang

----------


## nhatson

> nổ công suất không phải do công suất? ko hiểu lắm hihi. sao tụi nó ngán bán vậy dễ chết nên mang tiếng ah?



ko phải do công suất là chạy ko tải > dòng sẽ ko đạt dến mức làm chết công suất > vấn đề ở tầng điều khiển hoặc mấy chú lái IGBT ah

trước kia bán ầm ầm, dạo này họ nói dường như nó tới tuổi, hư nhiều nên ko chơi nữa

b.r

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

> ko phải do công suất là chạy ko tải > dòng sẽ ko đạt dến mức làm chết công suất > vấn đề ở tầng điều khiển hoặc mấy chú lái IGBT ah
> 
> trước kia bán ầm ầm, dạo này họ nói dường như nó tới tuổi, hư nhiều nên ko chơi nữa
> 
> b.r


Nghe thiên hạ đồn dòng J2 và J2S dễ chết công suất, J thì trâu bò hơn. 
Ông anh định chế máy tiện mua con này làm spindle nhưng thiệt hại nặng quá nên chuyển lại cho em. bác nói thế càng thêm nản hehe.

----------


## ghoang

> lần sau anh có tét nữa thì mang qua em nhé, bên em có điện 3 pha


OK khi nào con mới về vác qua em hehe. cái driver và trục Z hôm qua ráp lên máy chạy chưa?

----------


## thuyên1982

dạ đang ráp anh ah

----------


## Tuanlm

Tốc độ xung cao dễ dẫn tới trùng dẫn nên tiêu IGBT.

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

> Tốc độ xung cao dễ dẫn tới trùng dẫn nên tiêu IGBT.


Cái này thì em nghĩ khó vì khi thiết kế họ đã tính toán deatime chuẩn rồi chứ nhỉ? làm sao mà trùng dẫn bởi high PWM được

----------


## Tuanlm

> Cái này thì em nghĩ khó vì khi thiết kế họ đã tính toán deatime chuẩn rồi chứ nhỉ? làm sao mà trùng dẫn bởi high PWM được


    Đúng là khó có thể có chuyện đó xảy ra trong tốc độ định mức của driver (khoảng 4000+ v/p) Nhưng khi diode schottky hỏng thì rất dễ xảy ra. Nhất là dòng driver cổ này. MÌnh đã bị một lần, thay tiếp igbt cũng bị. sau đó phát hiện, thay diode đó thì hết luôn.

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

> Đúng là khó có thể có chuyện đó xảy ra trong tốc độ định mức của driver (khoảng 4000+ v/p) Nhưng khi diode schottky hỏng thì rất dễ xảy ra. Nhất là dòng driver cổ này. MÌnh đã bị một lần, thay tiếp igbt cũng bị. sau đó phát hiện, thay diode đó thì hết luôn.


MR-J2 sao cổ bằng MR-J nhưng dòng J trâu bò hơn, khó chết công suất hơn.
con diode đó là diode phục hồi nhanh (ultra fast recovery diode). em thấy con này it chết hơn là mấy con IR. chắc trường hợp của anh năm trong số ít hihi.
em thấy ac servo tốc độ định mức tầm 3000rpm, 4000rpm lâu lâu mới thấy

----------


## nhatson

> Đúng là khó có thể có chuyện đó xảy ra trong tốc độ định mức của driver (khoảng 4000+ v/p) Nhưng khi diode schottky hỏng thì rất dễ xảy ra. Nhất là dòng driver cổ này. MÌnh đã bị một lần, thay tiếp igbt cũng bị. sau đó phát hiện, thay diode đó thì hết luôn.


mí con cs bé đến tb, thường sử dụng IPM thay didode kiểu nảo ah?

b.r

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

có một bộ 3 diode ngược nối các chân v_out xuống mass, nếu mình nhớ ko lầm.

----------


## ghoang

IPM vẫn cần kích bởi IR nên có diode bootstrap là đương nhiên. diode nối từ VCC xuống Vb

D21, D22 và D23 là diode bootstrap. con J2 này kích IGBT bằng IR2130. em thấy driver nào xài mấy con này hay chết bất thường, nhà có 3 cái driver 5 phase  kích bằng 2 em này cũng thế. MSD của pana kích trực tiếp bằng opto thế mà chạy bền em khoái nhất mấy con này dễ xài và bền bỉ. Bonus thêm vài cái hình cho rõ

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

ok anh ghoang, diode boostrap, cái này có vấn đề IGBT high ko mở được , em ko nghĩ là có thể chết công suất

ý cụ Tuanlm là con diode phân cực nghịch 2 chân công suất của IGBT ah

b.r

----------

ghoang

----------


## haianhelectric

Lỗi chắc do điện áp nguồn cao hoặc chất lượng nguồn cấp có vấn đề.

----------


## ghoang

Mình tháo IGBT ra đo 2 chân nguồn nó short mà, chết IGBT 100% 
Nếu đúng là diode ở 2 chân CS IGBT thì thua không biết sao thay thế được

----------


## ghoang

Sau hơn 1.5 tháng chờ đợi nay driver đã về nhà. dành cả buổi tối để test vô tình phát hiện ra speed rate của motor là 2000rpm nên chạy 2500rpm nên chắc là có vấn đề. post vài hình ảnh để khoe hàng  :Big Grin: 

Vài cái driver em sưu tầm: hàng trên 0.75Kw


Motor HC-SF102B đã tháo thắng:


Driver J2-100A

----------


## thuyên1982

nhận hàng rồi ha anh, chạy ok chưa anh . mai em qua nghía phát.

----------


## ghoang

> nhận hàng rồi ha anh, chạy ok chưa anh . mai em qua nghía phát.


Ok, tối rảnh chạy qua chơi

----------


## solero

Hàng của lão đây nhá. Mang về mà mổ xẻ.

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

Cảm ơn Solero
Cái này chạy mạng chắc phải tìm thêm cục PLC nữa và card SSCNET nữa, bác nào có mấy món đó báo giá em phát nhé.

----------


## ghoang

Mới rửa siêu âm sau khi nhận hàng của cụ Solero, con này giống hàng chưa xài bao giờ nhưng để ngoài tủ nên bụi bặm.
Bác nào xài qua con này chưa giúp em cái, không hiểu sao chân kết nối motor U V W nối lại với nhau như hình dưới?

----------


## solero

Em thấy một số thiết bị để bảo quản họ hay nối các pin lại với nhau như kiểu để chống tĩnh điện ấy. Nếu đúng hàng NÓS thì chúc mừng bác.

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

Mới tìm thấy cái hình nội tạng của con J2S-200A trên mạng, suy đoán nối ngõ ra motor để chống tính điện có lẽ không khả quan cho lắm.
Có lẽ nó dùng hãm động năng (dynamic brake) chăng?

----------


## hadenki

Cái nối ngoài thì anh không biết chứ trong Servo Driver thường có 1 relay nối 3 chân của Motor nhau. khi SON thì nó mới nhả ra
Khi có sự cố thì Motor sẽ hãm tránh sự cố (như hãm trong thang máy)

----------

ghoang

----------


## ghoang

Đã hiểu vẫn đề nó chính xác là Dynamic brake built in. Công suất lớn nên phải nối như thế

----------


## hadenki

Dòng Panasonic anh thấy 50W cũng có dynamic brake

----------


## thuhanoi

Thấy mấy bác làm em cũng hùa theo quay mấy con J2S đây, con công suất đã chap kênh W

Thay thử công suất rồi nhưng không có động cơ để thử - bác nào có em đông cơ 400w nhượng em 1 con để ngâm cứu vụ này nhé.

----------


## lkcnc

Hiện tại nhà em có 4 em 400w và 3 em 200w bác cần mai em gửi ảnh cho

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## huanpt

> Thấy mấy bác làm em cũng hùa theo quay mấy con J2S đây, con công suất đã chap kênh W
> 
> Thay thử công suất rồi nhưng không có động cơ để thử - bác nào có em đông cơ 400w nhượng em 1 con để ngâm cứu vụ này nhé.


Kỷ niệm của mình với mấy em này, chúc bác may mắn.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hiện tại nhà em có 4 em 400w và 3 em 200w bác cần mai em gửi ảnh cho


Có con nào đời S cho em 1 con 400w nhé

----------


## lkcnc

Vâng bác, có J2s và J4 nữa bác ah

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## lkcnc

vâng có mấy tầm hình gửi bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Đúng là ngon quá nhưng driver thì ...... banh chành hết rồi hả bác

----------


## lkcnc

Dạ em chụp motor bác ah thấy bác hỏi motor mà bác cần bao nhiêu bộ a

----------


## thuhanoi

Em đang sửa thử cái driver cần có cái moto để thử nó thôi mà, chứ mua bộ servo em đâu dám chơi loại này bác. Nếu có con lẻ bán rẻ em 1 con thôi mà  :Big Grin: . Bác Tuanlm có rất nhiều moto (vì driver theo ông bà hết rồi) nhưng bác ấy tháo tung để ngâm cứu việc của bác ấy nên mượn hổng được (hi).

----------


## thuhanoi

> Có con nào đời S cho em 1 con 400w nhé


Bác ib giá em xem thử nhé

----------

